# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Taxi Nội Bài đi Sân Bay Đón trả tận ngõ

## taxinoibaiservice

- Chiều  Tiễn Hà Nội → Nội Bài 180.000 vnđ. Đón Nội Bài →Hà Nội 250.000 vnđ (Niêm yết trung tâm 4 quận hoàn kiếm, ba đình cầu giấy). Liên hệ (024)668.73368 sớm để có giá ưu đãi nhất giờ giảm giá từ 6h→ 20h hàng ngày. Ngoài giờ theo Bảng Giá.



- Để đặt Xe Quý khách vui lòng cung cấp cho chúng tôi: Họ tên,thời gian ,địa chỉ,quận huyện,loại xe,để chúng tôi điều xe đón tiễn quý khách đúng giờ.Quý khách vui lòng đặt xe sớm để chúng tôi dễ điều xe,xin chân thành cảm ơn.Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách
.**  Chuyên Tuyến Sân Bay Nội Bài*


* Taxi Tiễn Chiều Từ Hà Nội → Nội Bài

– 180.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 220.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Hoàn Kiếm….)– 180.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ  – 220.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Tây Hồ, Ba Đình,Cầu Giấy….)
– 220.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 250.000đ taxi 7 chỗ( Quận Hai Bà trưng, Đống Đa,Long Biên…)
– 220.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 250.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Thanh Xuân, Hà Đông…)
– 250.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 280.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Hoàng Mai,Thanh Trì…)
* Taxi Đón Chiều từ Sân Bay Nội Bài → Hà Nội:

- 250.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 300.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Hoàn Kiếm….)- 250.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 300.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Tây Hồ,  Ba Đình,Cầu Giấy….
- 300.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 320.000đ taxi 7 chỗ (Quận Hai Bà trưng,Đống đa…)
- 320.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 350.000 đ taxi 7 chỗ(Quận  Thanh xuân,Hà Đông,…)
- 350.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 400.000 đ taxi 7 chỗ(Quận  Thanh Trì ,Hoàng Mai…)* Giá xe đã bao gồm:

- Xăng xe Với Lái Xe,Chi phí xăng dầu ,bến bãi, thuế VAT,vé cầu đường

- Khoảng cách từ trung tâm thành phố Hà Nội đến sân bay Nội Bài là 30km.

_Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ (024).668.733.68__Đặc biệt, tuyến Nội Bài - Hà Nội, lái xe của chúng tôi sẽ có Biển đón quý khách với thông tin theo yêu cầu._
- Chúng tôi cam kết sẽ mang đến khách hàng dịch vụ thuận tiện và thoải mái nhất. Chúng tôi luôn trân trọng mọi ý kiến đóng góp của quý khách để dịch vụ của chúng tôi ngày một hoàn thiện hơn.- Chúng tôi tự tin khẳng định, đến với hãng  Taxi Nội Bài , quý khách sẽ cảm thấy thật thoải mái khi sử dụng dịch vụ của chúng tôi. Chúng tôi luôn trân trọng đón nhận mọi ý kiến đóng góp của quý khách hàng để dịch vụ mà chúng tôi đang triển khai ngày càng hoàn thiện thêm.
- Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.
Taxi Nội Bài Của Chúng Tôi Chỉ Cách Quý Khách một Cuộc gọi : (024)668.733.68

----------

